# Pex crimpers



## gplumber (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive got a bunch of guys at our shop asking me about proper calibration of their crimpers, the tool they send with the crimpers for testing does not seen acurate as we are having some issues with leaking pex fittings even though the gauge says they are correctly set, anyone else have issues with this or some input


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Click here >>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ for PEX calibration threads.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you have a 'no-go' gauge? It slips over the crimped pex ring to check the crimp. There should be an adjustment screw on the crimp tool.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmnnn....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

their is a tag on crimpers that tell you the proper spacing of the handles


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Go wirsbo no problems crimped pex sucks... Allthough i do have to use it for cheap clients time to time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What's wrong with sweating the pex....:laughing:

The answers might be better with an introduction....:yes:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Most people would just use sharkbites...


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I just heat the PEX with my torch and then throw it on barbed fittings with a hose clamp.

No leaks yet!


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

our shop uses ... pinch style and nuttin but leaks latley... i'm pushn for Wirs.. i might win. if not i'm going my self down the path..


----------

